# making a new router circle jig



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My old circle jig whilst still in perfect working order is now many years old so I thought that it was time to make a prettier one! Here is how I did it, I haven't given dimentions because they will be different for each make/model router, the important dimentions are the diameter and spacing of the rods also the distance from the base. Even routers with very thin rods are perfectly suitable because, if made accurately, the router will sit on the jig. I"ve added the file in pdf format.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Even routers with very thin rods are perfectly suitable because, if made accurately, the router will sit on the jig.



Harry,

neat design, and great write up as always.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry, your inventive nature certainly is helping thousands of router users! I made a circle jig for router use based on your previous design, and I must say, your intentions were nothing short of genius. I use it frequently and have "standardized" my shop to now only use that method. Some users may not fully appreciate how much of a safety improvement this device is over other methodologies and gizmos, but I have seen what a tremendous benefit it affords. *THANKS SO MUCH.*


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job Harry! Like the aluminum you used.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Great idea Harry - another one of your projects that I'll be copying. You are very honest, showing the filler in the wrong holes. If I were doing the lesson, I'd deal with the holes with the clone brush in photoshop ;-)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What's this 11/16 business? LOL.......

Great post Harry.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I seemed to recall another post with the words...."utter stupidity of the ______ system".

LOL Harry well done on the jig and sparking everyone's Red Button... "That was easy"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> What's this 11/16 business? LOL.......
> 
> Great post Harry.


I wanted to be sure that all our American members understood me but hopefully I'm gradually weening most of them off Imperial!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys really are being kind to me.


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Harry. The PDF is nice.


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Flash light on router*

Harry,

Just noticed the flashlight you installed on your router. Never even thought of that, will put one on my router milling machine today!


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Harry,
I had some HPL and Baltic birch plywood leftover from a project to cover an unused Jacuzzi and make an indoor garden. So, there's the tub, the tub with a wood-banded, HPL covered plywood deck and the first two of many plants to populate the indoor garden.
Now for the left overs. The substrate is 18 mm Baltic Birch. The HPL is white Formica.
The circle cutting jig is my version of your latest design. I already had several circle and a series of elliptical jig bases and arms for my Elu 3338 but nothing yet for my new Festool OF 1400. As soon as I saw your new model I went to work making this one. I used threaded inserts rather than Tee nuts. The 8mm guide rods came with the router so I made the base a little longer than the rods and clamp them with nylon 1/4 - 20 screws so not to marr the very expensive Festool rods.
The very first project with the new, modified Harrysin jig was to bore a 4" diameter hole in the removable door of the under mount dust collector bin of my Craftsman contractor saw and attach a 4" flange. It worked perfectly.
Now I have a good 1200 cfm of suction above and below the blade and virtually no dust escapes the rear of the saw or the new Shark Guard with dust extraction above the blade.
Thanks for the stimulus Harry,
Regis


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My reward Regis is the satisfaction that I get when I see members deriving benefit from my threads. You've made an excellent job. Isn't it great to be able to route EXACT size holes?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just noticed the flashlight you installed on your router. Never even thought of that, will put one on my router milling machine today![/quote]


Over the years Joe I've experimented with several different torches and this one with 9 LED's takes 3 AAA cells and most importantly it has parallel sides making it easy to adjust for optimum illumination, which varies as the router plunges.
For my router that is permantly on skis, I made an illuminated base, it has 4 LED's.
Here are pdf's I've posted, note that I've progressed since I produced the one with the "gold" torch, it wasn't as bright as the current blue one and it didn't have parallel sides.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

From one Jig maker to another, nice Jig Harry, I will have to stop using scrap wood and make something like yours and I wish that I had your metal lathe and mill as me getting small turned and threaded metal parts is always annoying. NGM


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one "H".......never stop thinking.........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

neville9999 said:


> From one Jig maker to another, nice Jig Harry, I will have to stop using scrap wood and make something like yours and I wish that I had your metal lathe and mill as me getting small turned and threaded metal parts is always annoying. NGM


I have to admit Neville that having metalworking facilites does make me self-sufficient, I wouldn't like to not have a metal lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Al., it's good to see you back posting.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...."time" Harry.........my greatest enemy......AL


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Harry,

You should see a patent attorney about that internal LED designed router base. I'm sure there are many companies who would jump on that. It's a beautiful piece of work! 

I'm starting work on one right now.

Joe D.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Joe, but after retirement my lifelong hobby which I didn't have too much time for became almost full time, and because it is a hobby, I've never had intentions to make money from it, all my projects are either kept, given as presents or re-cycled.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

harrysin said:


> My old circle jig whilst still in perfect working order is now many years old so I thought that it was time to make a prettier one! Here is how I did it, I haven't given dimentions because they will be different for each make/model router, the important dimentions are the diameter and spacing of the rods also the distance from the base. Even routers with very thin rods are perfectly suitable because, if made accurately, the router will sit on the jig. I"ve added the file in pdf format.


Simple & practical design. Terrific commentary and instructions. I now know what I will be doing tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

